# blood groups



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am going to sound very ignorant and probably foolish with my question but here goes anyhow.
Why do I need to know about blood groups?  Why is it important?  I'm going for DE, does it need
to be the same as my own?  

Thanks,

Cathy


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

The are many reasons why you need to know this.

Firstly, your clinic will wish to try to match rhesus factor (+ or -) as some consider that this improves success rates.

Also, if you're not going to tell your child then you need to match your blood group.

Rhesus is also important as negative gives more problems during delivery or so it is said.

If you donate blood you will be given a credit card telling you your blood type so it is quite simple to find out.

GOod luck.

A&E


----------

